# leaky outdoor frost free sillcock



## AU_Prospector (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, been awhile.  Hope I can pick your brains for a minute. 

About a year and a half ago I had some new frost free sillcocks installed.  They have a plastic cap with some sort of pressure valve on top of some kind. 
Anyway this spring I noticed some water dripping out of them through this plastic cap. 

Of course I paid no attention until I needed water outside today and the one I usually dont use is spraying water like crazy through this top valve.  I took off the black plastic cap, as it just snaps on and off.  I was expecting something there to tighten or something like a bib nut, but there is nothing but the smooth white plastic of the valve which is spraying water. 

Is there a quick fix for these types of leaky valves or am I stuck calling the fellow who istalled them?

Thanks!


----------



## AU_Prospector (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay looking at a diagram of a FF sillcock, I will specify and say it is leaking through the vacuum breaker assembly.  Is this adjustable?  I dont see where it is threaded or shaped to accept a wrench. 

My old ones that the plumber replaced were threaded plastic and accepted a wrench.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 22, 2011)

The white plastic part under the cover unscrews...

Sounds like you left a hose connected to it over the winter and it froze.
You are lucky that was all that was wrong...
Usually the long tube going back to where it shuts off will split and then you need a new one.

You will need to know who manufactured the sillcock so you can get the vac breaker that fits what you have.


----------



## AU_Prospector (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I can see where you might think that, but I do not leave any hoses attached in the winter.


----------



## AU_Prospector (Oct 28, 2011)

Bad O-rings on the vacuum breaker.  $1 plus about 5 minutes of my time.


----------



## Dionysia (Oct 28, 2011)

I bet you're relieved!


----------



## joecaption (Oct 29, 2011)

I've seen alot of the new vaccuum breaker type leak. I just replace them with the old style and they work fine.


----------

